# Sensor de pH



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Hola a todos,

Tengo un sensor de pH al cual de repente su display indicador empezó a mostrar caracteres sin sentido cada vez que lo conecto a su fuente de poder, además el teclado no responde. En la inspección que le realice constate que los voltajes estuvieran en regla. Aunque no tengo el manual de servicio de la unidad de control del sensor por fortuna los valores de voltaje estan marcados en el impreso, revise tambien que la frecuencia de operación de ambos procesadores tuviera el valor especificado en el cristal, pero encontre que uno de los procesadores no oscila, lo que me hizo pensar que el cristal fuera el de la falla, pero al cambiarlo siguio el procesador sin oscilar por lo que creo que el procesador es el que esta fallando, eso creo.... aunque ese procesador esta muy lejos del display indicador y no parece que incidiera en el.
Pero realmente mi duda es la siguiente, tengo otro procesador de repuesto que se lo saque a una bascula digital, y tengo un poco de miedo al probarlo en el Phmetro porque de pronto lo daño mas.
Ustedes que me aconsejan, sera que no corro ningun riesgo al poner el microprocesador que tengo de repuesto en el phmetro.

Les agradezco sus respuestas, estare pendiente ya que en la empresa necesitamos con urgencia el pHmetro

Gracias,
Fernando Camacho V.


----------



## Nacho (Mar 2, 2005)

Hola Fernando,

Según tus pruebas, yo también estoy de acuerdo que el problema esta en el procesador.
Lo que tienes que hacer es conseguir un procesador similar de otra unidad de control de pH del mismo modelo, ya que esos procesadores tienen internamente grabado un programa que es especifico para cada aplicación, por eso el microprocesador que tienes de la bascula digital no te sirve asi tenga la misma referencia.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2005)

Nacho tiene razón, si piensas cambiar el microcontrolador necesitas otro que haga la misma función en otra unidad de control semejante (mismo modelo, y hasta incluso misma referencia).

Como es difícil encontrar otra unidad de control similar, a la que le puedas sacar el microcontrolador eso en caso de que no este dañado, es muy probable que tengas que mandar la unidad a reparación a la fabrica, o con suerte el representante local de la empresa fabricante te pueda dar soporte. 

Aquí es donde viene el dilema: Es preferible comprar otra unidad de control o es mejor repararla?, aunque eso depende de los costos de reparación, de ante mano te puedo decir que las reparaciones especializadas de por si son costosas. 

Saludos Fernando, y bienvenido al foro


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Hola a todos, estaba confundido a cerca de los microcontroladores pensaba que ellos hacian una labor generica, pero si teneis razón la funcion que realizan depende del programa en ellos grabado.
Por suerte pregunte, todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo.

Ya le comente a mi jefe que la unidad de control se debe enviar a reparación a la fabrica. 

Bueno gracias a todos, y espero poder participar mas seguido en este foro.

Fernando.


----------



## luchox (May 2, 2009)

Hola a todo, me gustaria saber si conocen algun tipo de sensor de ph
lo necesito para medir el ph del jugo de caña
este jugo trabaja a temperatura ambiente
si alguien me puediera ayudar le estaria muy agradecido  gracias 
Les agradezco sus respuestas, estare pendiente ya que en la empresa necesitamos con urgencia un control de ph

Gracias,


----------



## karl (May 14, 2009)

un Phimetro es básicamente un voltimetro al que se le conectan electrodos especiales, puede ser un electrodo de platino y otro de "hidrogeno", o de mercurio, (estos los consigues en una tienda especializada, pero son caros), y como vas a trabajar en algo que supongo es para consumo humano, los de mercurio estan mas que prohibidos, a menos que tomes muestras para tirar despues. 
Los electrodos los puedes hacer, conectando dos metales que funcionen como batería, pero tambien dependa su actividad del pH, he ahi lo dificil. en caso que decidas ir por este camino, tienes que armar tu circuito probablemnete un comparador de voltajes y calibrarlo con una serie de soluciones de acido/agua y de base/agua, ajustadas con un indicador de la presición que necesites (por ejemplo papel pH),
si te interesa, te busco la información.


----------

